# My new Nature photography website



## mtnmanjc (Jul 25, 2007)

Here is a link to my new website, please let me know what you think!

http://www.mountain-man-photography.com


Thanks!
Joel


----------



## hudsonp (Jul 25, 2007)

very simple basic site, i like that.

and great images too, awesome work


----------



## setiawan4gus (Jul 26, 2007)

the images are great man..


----------



## stellar_gal (Jul 27, 2007)

Beautiful photos there.  You are very talented.  Site is pretty good, one I would stay on to navigate.  Very very simple but good and easy to get around on.


----------



## Kristen6877 (Jul 31, 2007)

Great images and great site.  I really like the black background with the pictures.  Brings out the great colors.


----------

